# WTB  1939-1941 Og paint Mercury  Pacemaker



## kreika (Jan 23, 2017)

Howdy all! 
In search of  a 1939-1941 Mercury Pacemaker in original paint to help round out my collection. I'm also open to unfinished projects, parts, including good metal repop parts or plastic lenses. Shroud decals or anything Mercury cool!
Thank you and take care,
Chris


----------



## kreika (Jan 29, 2017)

Bump


----------



## mynameislegion (Feb 10, 2017)

Will PM


----------



## kreika (Feb 10, 2017)

Sweet stuff! Unfortunately have all of the above a couple times over.... Thanks for the offer!!!
-Chris


----------



## kreika (Feb 10, 2017)

Wtb: light bar for boys , original paint maroon or black boys frame and or fork....please  thank you


----------



## None (Feb 11, 2017)

I need parts! Let me know what you find!!

Seat post
Fenders
Stem
Handlebars/grips
Pedals


----------



## kreika (Feb 11, 2017)

Hey Dez,
I did get a hit off my wtb for a seatpost. It's pretty crusty though. npence picked up that red boys that was missing a tank in the picture from smoopy's. I think he might part it out. You maybe able to get some of your list from it? Out of town right now. I'll take a look when I get back. Aloha and mahalo! 
Hope all is well in socal!
-Chris


----------



## None (Feb 12, 2017)

kreika said:


> View attachment 421517 Hey Dez,
> I did get a hit off my wtb for a seatpost. It's pretty crusty though. npence picked up that red boys that was missing a tank in the picture from smoopy's. I think he might part it out. You maybe able to get some of your list from it? Out of town right now. I'll take a look when I get back. Aloha and mahalo!
> Hope all is well in socal!
> -Chris




He connected with me. Thank you @kreika! 

(Notice the reply and tag ) haha


----------



## kreika (Feb 12, 2017)

I've been schooled....


----------



## None (Feb 12, 2017)

kreika said:


> I've been schooled....




You school me all day long on this stuff!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 12, 2017)

Desireé said:


> You school me all day long on this stuff!



I have a stem I'll trade for a frosty beer at the next Monrovia Foothill Flyers Ride if you're still in need.


----------



## kreika (Mar 17, 2017)

Original paint? Light bar? Black frame? Fork? Shroud? Lenses? Decals? Happy St Patrick's Day


----------



## kreika (Apr 6, 2017)

Thanks DaveK for the connection with Norm for my first og paint Murray/Mercury. Rare color scheme and branded Penco/JcPenny's. Super cool!!!!


----------



## kreika (Apr 19, 2017)

Bump for Mercury


----------



## kreika (Jul 21, 2017)

Boing


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 21, 2017)

kreika said:


> Boing


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 21, 2017)

mynameislegion said:


> Will PM
> 
> View attachment 420815
> 
> ...



Since he passed, I know a guy needing a rack


----------



## kreika (Jul 21, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> Since he passed, I know a guy needing a rack




I got a rack.


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 21, 2017)

kreika said:


> I got a rack.



I sold one last month and right after I did, someone asked me for one.  Do you want to part with one.  It's for the guy that I was going to do the trade with.


----------



## kreika (Jul 21, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> I sold one last month and right after I did, someone asked me for one.  Do you want to part with one.  It's for the guy that I was going to do the trade with.




Which one does he need? I have both frame styles rack. Wide and narrow.


----------



## kreika (Jul 21, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> I sold one last month and right after I did, someone asked me for one.  Do you want to part with one.  It's for the guy that I was going to do the trade with.




Check the pic at the top of the thread. The blue one is for the external seat post clamp the tan is for the built into the frame type of clamp.


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 21, 2017)

kreika said:


> Which one does he need? I have both frame styles rack. Wide and narrow.



Heck, I don't know.  It was for the I messaged you about a couple weeks ago when I was going to


----------



## kreika (Jul 21, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> Heck, I don't know.  It was for the I messaged you about a couple weeks ago when I was going to




Huh? Lol Ask your bud for a pic of the frame and get back to me. Let's make a deal.


----------



## None (Jul 21, 2017)

kreika said:


> Thanks DaveK for the connection with Norm for my first og paint Murray/Mercury. Rare color scheme and branded Penco/JcPenny's. Super cool!!!!View attachment 447128 View attachment 447129 View attachment 447130




:eek::eek::eek: she's so gorgeous. I'm in love...


----------



## kreika (Sep 28, 2017)

I want this bike!!! Who's got it? Who's got it? 
WTB original paint Mercury Pacemaker please. Blue on blue would be eeeeeeepic!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 28, 2017)

kreika said:


> I want this bike!!! Who's got it? Who's got it?
> WTB original paint Mercury Pacemaker please. Blue on blue would be eeeeeeepic!!!
> View attachment 683672



If the seller woulda shipped, I'd have the bike! It was sold at either AA or ML a couple years ago


----------



## kreika (Sep 28, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> If the seller woulda shipped, I'd have the bike! It was sold at either AA or ML a couple years ago




Such an epic counterpart to the Penco!!!


----------



## Jorge_ Rollfast (Oct 9, 2018)

Hello, I'm looking for some Mercury Pacemaker girls parts, tank, chainguard and fender emblem, do you have available those parts?


----------



## kreika (Oct 9, 2018)

Jorge_ Rollfast said:


> Hello, I'm looking for some Mercury Pacemaker girls parts, tank, chainguard and fender emblem, do you have available those parts?




Sold almost all my extras a few months back.


----------



## Jorge_ Rollfast (Oct 10, 2018)

If you know about some parts please would you let me know?
Thank you very much


----------

